# CA grow laws and limits questions....



## TamyLove420 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok so lets say you are drying your 6 or so pounds off your LEGAL GROW (in sacramento california the limit is 6 mature plants, about a pound off each plant) and for some god forsaken reason you end up getting handed a search warrant from law enforcement, the law here in sacramento specifically states you can posess 8 "PROCESSED" ounces....so what happenes when your whole 6 pounds is "PROCESSED"???? 


lets say this actually happened. chances are you would at the VERY LEAST end up having to defend your legal rights in front of a judge, and lets not forget, having to explain it to every possible employer that does a backround check, as an arrest does NOT get removed from your record even if the charges are dropped, or unfounded. 

so finally, how would you defend yourself (legal rights) ON THE SPOT to prevent being detained??

sorry for all the hypetheticals, but im thinking this is not a uncommon situation.... so THANKS FOR ANY AND ALL IMPUT!


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 11, 2011)

If there is that much at stake, it might be a wise idea to invest a little time and perhaps some money and talk to an attorney in your area..

I am in SF and I know there are lawyers aplenty in the Bay Area well versed in local pot laws..


An actual attorney is a much better place for legal advice that you are staking your 

freedom on

(much love to the OJ Sunshine)


----------



## niteshft (Feb 21, 2011)

In my state there is a clause that covers that area and your state might as well. I don't have the copy of the laws in hand but ours was developed with help of Cali.


----------



## themummerts (Mar 4, 2011)

I have been checking with the authorities on this and the one response so far indicates that you will have to be in a legal (non-profit) co-operative or collective and have on hand the contact and recommendation information on the members you are growing for.  In your example you would have to have that information on 12, including yourself, MMJ patients.  Otherwise you have to destroy everything except 8 OZ.  Now you could claim your condition requires more, but do you want to go to court and say you need 6 pounds of marijuana every several months?  You would be to stoned to tend your plants!!!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 4, 2011)

:yeahthat:

or, allocate it to a co-op immeadiatly, or; grow 8oz or less buddy. Its goes BAD; after 4-7 weeks the THC content drops drastically.


----------

